# Patras - Ancona Ferry Fire



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Link

http://news.sky.com/story/1398669/scores-trapped-on-burning-italian-ferry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just posting this......

Reuturs Link


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Norman Voyager !


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

This will probably be the end of sleeping in your van on deck..

The vehicles are stuffed in and we could hardly open the door never mind get out. 8O 

Ray.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

No Norman Atlantic.

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ai...9435466/mmsi:247277400/vessel:NORMAN ATLANTIC


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't know why I bothered :roll: 

tony


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...ry:40.615/zoom:8/mmsi:247277400/shipid:280335

Shows ships in the area. You will need to zoom out. Pointing to a ship shows its name.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*To Gemmy*

Sorry Tony,

Your post wasn't there when I started writing mine.

I was interested because we've done that route a couple of times.

Feeling slightly humble,
Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Terrible, hope everyone is ok.

Anek had another fire incident a few years ago but on a different ship..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1329084.html#1329084

There won't be anyone Camping on Deck as its only permitted between 1 Apr and 31 Oct.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Latest news updates....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30615721

http://news.yahoo.com/greece-ferry-ordered-evacuated-fire-073601848.html

One fatality, lets hope the remainder all get airlifted off safely tonight.

Pete


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*Update on Position*

I am amazed at the misinformation given out by BBC and other news agencies. The ship is near Albania, not Greece. The rescue is being coordinated by Italy.

Yesterday, the Cruise Europa stayed in the area (and is still there) and I assume that the helicopter transfers were to that vessel because each rescue apparently took 15 minutes.

Cruise Europa is on route to Igoumenitsa, where the Norman Atlantic had last stopped.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...:40.80887/zoom:8/mmsi:247273800/shipid:280234

shows Cruise Europa current position. If you click on Show Track and then close that box, its track over the rescue attempt can be seen. The position of Norman Atlantic stopped being transmitted yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Apparently there are now reported to have been 6 British on board, 4 have been rescued so far.

Sadly there also seems to be 5 fatalities whose nationalities are unconfimed....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30620120

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the sister ship to the one that Brittany Ferries run as their "Economie" service (and the one LD used over the summer as well)

Just heard on the radio ALL persons have now been rescued.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

The Cruise Europa is now doing 19 Knots again on its way to Igoumenitsa I wonder how many passengers have had their voyage delayed by about 30 hours, whilst it was standing by.

Delighted it's over. We have sailed a small boat for 50 years and have an almost professional interest in such events.

Brian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

provencal said:


> The Cruise Europa is now doing 19 Knots again on its way to Igoumenitsa I wonder how many passengers have had their voyage delayed by about 30 hours, whilst it was standing by.
> 
> Delighted it's over. We have sailed a small boat for 50 years and have an almost professional interest in such events.
> 
> Brian


Brian

I have had a boat for 27 years in Greece and there they do not have the equivalent of RNLI so I too was taking a great interest.

I am pleased that all remaining passengers and crew, other than the Captain plus 4 who have remained on board, are rescued.

I can well understand that it was not possible in the wind and sea conditions to take people off by boat - if they had tried there might have been many more casualties, especially since until the tug had a line to the ferry it may have been beam-on to the seas and rolling like buggery.

The heroes in this emergency are the helicopter crews who were operating in high winds, partly at night and with smoke billowing around. As a Captain(fixed wing) I give all credit to them for an excellent job.

It is sad that 5 people lost their lives, but under the circumstances that number is a relief. At times I was worried that there might have been a helicopter loss.

Maybe some others would like to join me in THREE CHEERS to the helicopter crews!!!

Geoff


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a small world, Mr Plodd.

Looking at the history of the Norman Atlantic, after seeing your post. I found on Wikipedia's entry for LD Lines:

Following the opening of the Poole-Santander route the Norman Asturias was replaced with the Scintu which has since been renamed (by them in January 2014) Norman Atlantic, this route is currently suspended with Norman Atlantic released elsewhere. (To Anek)

In LD Lines current FAQ there is an entry regarding mobile phones, saying, "This service is not currently offered aboard the Norman Atlantic." Sad but true!

Incidentally, the Cruise Europa is just about to dock in Igoumenitsa.

Thanks for your interest,
Brian

PS My comments in brackets.


----------

